# Mead Ranger Antique Bicycle Poster



## jwpester (Oct 26, 2007)

*For Sale*

*1918 Mead Ranger Antique Bicycle Poster.* High quality press reproduction. Countless hours of digital restoration by a Graphic Artist with over 20 years experience. Poster measures 19 3/8 inches wide by 28 3/16 inches tall. Printed on a very high quality 100 pound text paper stock. The price is $10.00 each, plus $5.50 shipping and handling. Please mail check or money order to Jim W. Pester, 7723 So. 34th St. Court, Lincoln, NE 68516. For questions call (402)420-7790 M-F 6-9pm cst.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 26, 2007)

sounds neat, try posting them in the buy sell trade section, more people will see them. also a small photo to give them an idea what it looks like might help
Scott


----------

